# Interesting Modern Movie With Bagua, Xingyi, Tai Chi and Wing Chun



## ilhe4e12345 (Apr 30, 2013)

I got a copy of the latest Ip Man movie (The Grandmaster) from a buddy of mine and I have to say It was really impressive. The story was decent but the thing that got to me was the impressive amounts of internal arts shown in the movie. The fight scenes were obviously over done (much liek an modern martial arts movie) but It was great to see Bagua and Xingyi in action. Really well done and the bad guy was a big xingyi guy....I was laughing because I was able to still remember my teachings on Xingyi and able to pick out a few things that I personally learned! Bagua being my current main style I was very happy to see it shown in that light, very impressive and got me excited!

Basically to all you internal guys out there that are interested in modern martial arts films, check out The Grandmaster. well worth the watch


----------



## Xue Sheng (May 6, 2013)

:tantrum: OH COME ON!!!!! :angry:

Why is the Xingyi guy ALWAYS the bad guy&#8230;I mean other than the fact that it is the Jedi equivalent of the dark side of the force.:EG:

I shall have to take a look at The Grandmaster, and while researching it I found another movie to look for Tai Chi Hero, thanks


----------



## grumpywolfman (May 6, 2013)

beware
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*angry Xingyi guy*


----------

